# Attractive Feature's Of Each Type



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

GhostShadow said:


> At first I didn't get it, now...:dry:
> 
> 
> Why, man? why?


Cause I'm creative with your PoLR.
It is what it is.


----------



## lolthevoidlol (May 19, 2011)

GhostShadow said:


> How's it going?


since I can't seem to figure out a particular "it" to answer how it goes, I will say that things are generally going pretty well. how about yourself?


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

lolthevoidlol said:


> since I can't seem to figure out a particular "it" to answer how it goes, I will say that things are generally going pretty well. how about yourself?


"it" has been doing alright

I have been smoking lots of pot lately, and I don't random much else. I have been eating too much.


----------



## lolthevoidlol (May 19, 2011)

GhostShadow said:


> They are going pretty well.
> 
> I have been smoking lots of pot lately, and I don't random much else. I have been eating too much.


you don't random you say? that's not very P of you


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

lolthevoidlol said:


> you don't random you say? that's not very P of you


Why thank you.

ACTUALLY, I don't really ever want to say how I am going because I can't help but feel it's always some sort of a pissing contest :shocked:


I made another drawing of this one guy that I really hate, because sometimes I still imagine myself kicking the crap out of him, and I am hopping that drawing really vile mean-spirited pictures of him will somehow quench this desire, but it does not!!!1

I am also going through a lot of clutter and sorting through everything, as well as on my computer, and also watching Eureka 7 :shocked:

It's so beautiful it makes me cry...


Then I have to budget my money, figure out to spend some of it on, if I will do anything this summer etc


----------



## lolthevoidlol (May 19, 2011)

GhostShadow said:


> Why thank you.
> 
> ACTUALLY, I don't really ever want to say how I am going because I can't help but feel it's always some sort of a pissing contest :shocked:
> 
> ...


The only pissing contests that are worthwhile are the ones where you draw things in the snow.

What you're attempting is called catharsis and has been proven to not only be ineffective but also completely counter productive to the stated aim of dispelling feelings because it ramps them up. The most effective way to dispel an unwanted feeling is to distract yourself with some other emotionally involving (different emotion though) or productive thing.

A cluttered space can affect the mind's organization as well, so good on you for attending to it. What is Eureka 7?

I suggest travel if it is within your means


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

lolthevoidlol said:


> The only pissing contests that are worthwhile are the ones where you draw things in the snow.
> 
> What you're attempting is called catharsis and has been proven to not only be ineffective but also completely counter productive to the stated aim of dispelling feelings because it ramps them up. The most effective way to dispel an unwanted feeling is to distract yourself with some other emotionally involving (different emotion though) or productive thing.
> 
> ...


I don't know, I feel like traveling is sort of overrated at this point. Sometimes I wish I was just a big fat lazy weed smoking pigeon who flew and around and loitered lazily on public property everywhere that it possibly could.

Like, you know? damn, there's that fat stinky pigeon again, man. Yo, I heard he's a big pot head, what's his deal anyway? fuckin' lazy bum. And then I'd just sit there, not noticing all the dirty stares, completely blitzed out of my mind, without any sort of concern for social obligations, or YER GOD DAMN CIVILIZATION


----------



## lolthevoidlol (May 19, 2011)

GhostShadow said:


> I don't know, I feel like traveling is sort of overrated at this point. Sometimes I wish I was just a big fat lazy weed smoking pigeon who flew and around and loitered lazily on public property everywhere that it possibly could.
> 
> Like, you know? damn, there's that fat stinky pigeon again, man. Yo, I heard he's a big pot head, what's his deal anyway? fuckin' lazy bum. And then I'd just sit there, not noticing all the dirty stares, completely blitzed out of my mind, without any sort of concern for social obligations, or YER GOD DAMN CIVILIZATION


misanthropic infps are adorable :kitteh:


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

lolthevoidlol said:


> you don't random you say? that's not very P of you


spoke too soon?


----------



## lolthevoidlol (May 19, 2011)

nichya said:


> spoke too soon?


shmebe >.>

is that an attractive feature of my type?


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

lolthevoidlol said:


> What you're attempting is called catharsis and has been proven to not only be ineffective but also completely counter productive to the stated aim of dispelling feelings because it ramps them up. The most effective way to dispel an unwanted feeling is to distract yourself with some other emotionally involving (different emotion though) or productive thing.


you sure? what about that study that was done that proved that shouting a curse word made people actually feel pain less :tongue:

otherwise i mostly agree, but i'm a type 7 so i'm always trying to distract myself from my own emotions lmao.

shouting a four letter word, though...catharsis at its best


----------



## lolthevoidlol (May 19, 2011)

just for the spark said:


> you sure? what about that study that was done that proved that shouting a curse word made people actually feel pain less :tongue:
> 
> otherwise i mostly agree, but i'm a type 7 so i'm always trying to distract myself from my own emotions lmao.
> 
> shouting a four letter word, though...catharsis at its best


shouting curses to reduce physical pain is a thing, but it isn't catharsis. catharsis is doing something that matches the emotion you're feeling in an attempt to "use up" the emotion. so, drawing angry pictures or punching a pillow in an attempt to drain your anger. physical pain isn't an emotion, so shouting to take care of it isn't catharsis. it is good fun tho


----------



## Jordan J (Apr 1, 2015)

ISTJ - so steady and dependable in a crazy world. I have two brothers. 
ISFJ - unbelievably loving and selfless. My Mom.
ESTJ - Incredibly good at helping others get stuff done. My roommate has made college simpler for me and a lot of his classmates.
ESFJ - Realistic enthusiasm about everything.

ISTP - Funny, don't get offended, and I learn a lot about mechanical stuff from them.
ISFP - I appreciate their artistic skills that I'll never have. 
ESTP - Always willing to do something crazy.
ESFP - I actually don't know any.

INFP and ENFP: I fall for both of them every time. Every. Time. Pretty much adorable, fun, clever, sometimes pretty smart as well.
INFJ: Insightful and moral.
ENFJ: I don't know any.

INTJ: Love debating stuff with them step by step. I only know one, and he's been the best debater I've ever engaged with. Very good thinkers.
INTP: Intelligent, great brainstormers, hilarious.
ENTP: Multi-talented, extremely easy to talk to, breadth if knowledge, second-funnest to debate. Also very funny.
ENTJ: I don't know what others find attractive about us, and I don't know any female ENTJs, so it's hard to know.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Jordan J said:


> ISTJ - so steady and dependable in a crazy world. I have two brothers.
> ISFJ - unbelievably loving and selfless. My Mom.
> ESTJ - Incredibly good at helping others get stuff done. My roommate has made college simpler for me and a lot of his classmates.
> ESFJ - Realistic enthusiasm about everything.
> ...


ENTJs: When you discover they are much more gentle underneath, true to themselves, genuinely caring and do have hearts. :blushed: Not drama people, doesn't compensate with drama. In my personal experience, cares about our ideas and takes us serious too somehow


----------



## Jordan J (Apr 1, 2015)

nichya said:


> ENTJs: When you discover they are much more gentle underneath, true to themselves, genuinely caring and do have hearts. :blushed: Not drama people, doesn't compensate with drama. In my personal experience, cares about our ideas and takes us serious too somehow


Oh stop, you're making me blush


----------



## lionheart8966 (Mar 17, 2015)

mikan said:


> INFP guys are hot. I always imagine them being poetic and/or love music, but that's just my funny imagination.
> What do INFPs think of ISFPs?


What do I think of ISFPs? My mom is an ISFP, and I always refer to her as "a normal version of me." She's the only ISFP I know so I guess that's pretty much how I view all of them. :tongue: ISFPs are such good listeners and are really thoughtful.


----------

